# HINIKER atv trailer



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone seen the HINIKER dualtrak atv trailer seems like a good idea. holds 2 atv's for transport on the road and then converts to a utility trailer to pull with the atv. i think i may try to build one of these.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

they are a nice looking unit, I found there web page a while ago at,
http://www.dualtracktrailer.com/
did some searching for a price and found one at $1,800.00 don't know for sure how close it is to the actual but for that amount I can buy a nice 2 place to pull behind my truck and then leave a small Trailer where I'm going to pull behind the ATV.

but for an all in 1 unit it seem's pretty well thougth out and designed.

just my thoughts

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;699042 said:


> they are a nice looking unit, I found there web page a while ago at,
> http://www.dualtracktrailer.com/
> did some searching for a price and found one at $1,800.00 don't know for sure how close it is to the actual but for that amount I can buy a nice 2 place to pull behind my truck and then leave a small Trailer where I'm going to pull behind the ATV.
> 
> ...


Lime, I use a Polar Tub with side extentions for a pull behind on my acrage, hauls a lot of dirt or anything I haul and even dumps it, the tub is just about indestructable, for hauling machines I have a 14 ft Triton aluminum with fold down ramp.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

here's a pic of my wood hauling trailer. Got it for FREE on the road side and have maybe $50 in parts into it. Put on a 2" Ball hitch and had to rework some of the floor and a broken Spring but been trouble free the last 2 years.










and here's a pic of my 2 quads on my double place trailer.









not the best pick but its what I got.

sublime out.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

interesting tie down method do they not move side to side?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice Idea !!! Better keep all those sliders lubed up .....


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

hondarecon4435;703167 said:


> interesting tie down method do they not move side to side?


nope no side to side movement on them.

I also run a ratchet strap on the back end of both, I hook into the Rear Tow loop and then run down to the loop on the rear of the trailer over to the other rear trailer loop and then back up to the other coresponding quad and tighten it up good and have had no problems so far. 
there is a little bit of a lip on the side's the trailer also so they wont slide off the trailer sideway's.

The Front was made for the fact that I got tired of doing mutiple Ratchet straps to load the quads' and many times I had to load them both by myself the Wife's not a big fan of driving up onto the trailer when she hasn't rode the quad in a while. After a day of riding she's fine with it but to drive around the yard and up on the trailer she's not very receptive to that. So to load by myself was an adventure drive on up. Hope you had enough Brakes and traction that the ATV stayed put on the trailer and then drive the other up.
so now its drive 1 up and foward enough that the trailer tilts level hook in front chain leave brakes off then stand on back of trailer to tilt down again. Set Brakes, "Very important step" driven 2nd ATV on the trailer tilt down level, chain the front put in holding pin on trailer and then ratchet strap down the rear of the quads and ready to go.
simple and easy and done in 5 minutes.

sublime out.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i like that idea i may give it a try. i usually just put 2 heavy duty ratchet straps on the front and back of atv which is time consuming your idea seems much faster.


----------

